# Winter strorage - battery drain



## 116005 (Aug 26, 2008)

I am about to put my 2002 B574 in storage for the first time. Will of course do drain down etc . The manual states that the leisure battery will discharge over 1.5 months if the frost protection valve is left on. 

Two questions . What is the frost protection valve - is this another name for the boiler drainage valve ? 

Secondly, I plan to turn off both the 12v panel switch and the battery cut off switch on the transformer/rectifier. Will this turn off the frost protection valve ? - or is this something I need to do separately ?

Many thanks in advance from you experienced hymerers out there.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The frost protection valve will open below a set temparature and empty the boiler, so yes its the boiler drain valve, my understanding is it requires power to hold it in the closed position so if you leave it open it shouldnt require power.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

You could use a peg to keep the frost valve open and then disconnect the batteries [both vehicle & leisure] [we did this when we went to Australia for 3 months] . . . on return it started first pull and the leisure battery still had a near full charge


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's not generally considered a good idea to leave a motorhome standing idle for any length of time- tyre problems, clutch plates rusting up, battery problems etc etc

Most of us continue to run them all year round. Winter is a great time to get out as the campsites are less busy and so are the places to visit. They can be very cosy on a winter evening as well and a good place to come back to after a day out.

After all, you've invested a lot of money in it- you might as well get the benefit !

G


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Couple of points of clarification. (I have not been up the garden to get my manual out of the van, but as I remember it the following holds true.)

Assuming you have either the Truma C3402 or C6002 (not sure which is on the B574) the frost protection switch is ON, or closed, when it is in the up position. This is the red knob on a unit at the side of the heater. In that position it keeps the water in the Truma. A 12V current is required to hold this knob in the up position. In the winter you need to drain down, so you DO NOT want to hold the knob up with a peg! The peg is a quick fix if you need to close the frost valve in order to fill and start the system when the temperature is low, because then you would be keeping it hot for subsequent use.

The switch on the Elektroblock is up (Batterie Ein) for ON and down (Batterie Aus) for OFF. When you switch off at the Elektroblock, all services from the leisure batteries are disconnected, and that includes the frost protection switch which falls to the open position. The one thing I cannot remember is whether the electric step continues to function, but since the van is going to be laid-up, that will not draw any current anyway.

Despite switching everything off, the batteries will still lose charge over time, and that goes for the starter battery too so don't leave the van stationary for too long. It needs turning over to keep everything topped up, and to remember what it is there for in the first place - travelling, not sitting still!
Final point. When you switch the Elektroblock battery switch back on, you have to switch the 12V master switch by the control panel on and off, then on again in order to reset the system.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Last post is spot on putting a peg on holds it shut not open ie drawing current


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> It's not generally considered a good idea to leave a motorhome standing idle for any length of time- tyre problems, clutch plates rusting up, battery problems etc etc
> 
> Most of us continue to run them all year round. Winter is a great time to get out as the campsites are less busy and so are the places to visit. They can be very cosy on a winter evening as well and a good place to come back to after a day out.
> 
> ...


totally agree - winter is my favourite time to use the mh. couldn't really justify having one if it was only a fair weather pursuit.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

I've not had a problem with the leisure batteries draining in winter storage as I shut down the internal circuitry via the master switch under the drivers seat but have had to replace the vehicle battery each year for two years running (radio/alarm drawing small current?)

Cured vehicle battery drain by fitting a battery isolating switch (less than £10 off the internet). Also prevents the vehicle from starting (unless thieves bring a set of spanners!)


----------



## 116005 (Aug 26, 2008)

Many thanks for quick replies - especially JeanLuc. Yet another example of the value of the forum.....

We will indeed be travelling at weekends during winter, but as the Hymer will be in storage some distance away will have to drain down each time to be safe.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

Jean Luc is correct.
I had my ebl apart for other issues but i now know how its connected.
There are two connections to the battery,
One thick pair that go to the rear via a 50A fuse and a thing pair via a 2A fuse.
The thin pair is a bit like the perm supply on your car radio.
If you examine the circuit diagram the main switch is a two pole device , one switches the standby power off the the ebl electronics (which control the two 60A relays for all consumers) The other side is for the frost valve, so when the switch is OFF then the frost valve is de energized and will drop to the open position emptying the boiler.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

JeanLuc said:


> In the winter you need to drain down, so you DO NOT want to hold the knob up with a peg! .


Opps - sorry about posting the wrong info  
I've slapped my own wrist !


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

NormanB said:


> I've not had a problem with the leisure batteries draining in winter storage as I shut down the internal circuitry via the master switch under the drivers seat but have had to replace the vehicle battery each year for two years running (radio/alarm drawing small current?)
> 
> Cured vehicle battery drain by fitting a battery isolating switch (less than £10 off the internet). Also prevents the vehicle from starting (unless thieves bring a set of spanners!)


Where / how did you fit this? Had a quick lok on the web and not that clear.

Thanks


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> JeanLuc said:
> 
> 
> > In the winter you need to drain down, so you DO NOT want to hold the knob up with a peg! .
> ...


Absolutely no need - I guess you have forgotten more about Motorhomes than I have learnt so far - I'm still quite a 'newbie'. It's just that I'm an incurable researcher of facts and DIY 'tinkerer'.

In fact another member of the forum has a sign-off line that I wish I had thought of first as my family think it sums me up.

"If it's not broken, take it apart and find out why not!"

All the best,

Philip


----------

